# Microsoft Word + Uncontrollable Scrolling



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought I'd ask the question here, I've been all over the internet many times trying to find out if there is a solution for this problem!

When I use MSWord, I hit the PGDN key and the darn document scrolls uncontrollably to the bottom, but just seems to freeze for a minute until eventually I can go back in and hope I don't get that "Word must shut down" pop up. It's so annoying and it's only in Word. I don't touch any other keys, I have a touch pad mouse...I keep the keyboard clean...Win XP Home Version....I've uninstalled/reinstalled Word....not sure what other info I can provide. The PGUP is fine, never scrolls uncontrollably on the way up! :shrug:

My current solution is to try to remember just to use the scroll bar with the mouse, but sometimes it's just automatic and bang! Crazy scrolling! I'm so paranoid, I save my documents every few seconds! If anyone has a suggestion or solution, that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Rain said:


> I thought I'd ask the question here, I've been all over the internet many times trying to find out if there is a solution for this problem!
> 
> When I use MSWord,* I hit the PGDN key and the darn document scrolls uncontrollably to the bottom,* but just seems to freeze for a minute until eventually I can go back in and hope I don't get that "Word must shut down" pop up. It's so annoying and it's only in Word. I don't touch any other keys, I have a touch pad mouse...I keep the keyboard clean...Win XP Home Version....I've uninstalled/reinstalled Word....not sure what other info I can provide. The PGUP is fine, never scrolls uncontrollably on the way up! :shrug:
> 
> My current solution is to try to remember just to use the scroll bar with the mouse, but sometimes it's just automatic and bang! Crazy scrolling! I'm so paranoid, I save my documents every few seconds! If anyone has a suggestion or solution, that would be great! Thanks!


 Sure sounds like a "sticky Key" problem to me. Then is sure looks like the "Down" key is sticking. Never sticks on the way up, well you use the up key for that. So IMO it is the Page Down key that is stickin.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Arabian Knight! I think the only problem with that is it only happens in Word. I use the PGDN key in other programs and I never get that scrolling.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Or some other key that is altering the normal behaviour of PgDown. I agree that it's a sticky input (key or mousebutton) somewhere.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I just can't figure out which one is altering the PGDN...I think it'll be one of the great mysteries of my life...it's been doing this for years.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Easy solution: stop using the page down button. Not sure I've ever used it in my life and I write in Word all the time.

:kung:

Have you tried a different keyboard - there may be something physically wrong with that particular key.


----------

